# G5 bloqué écran gris + Pomme



## Smartien (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 


Suite à un plantage et un redémarrage forcé mon Power Mac celui-ci refuse mnt de se lancer 

Comme mis dans l'intitulé, il fait le "boing" puis bloque sur l'écran gris avec la pomme *sans* 

l'indicateur de chargement 

Peu importe que je boot sur l'un des deux volumes de démarrage (j'ai essayé un autre DD venant 

d'un imac G5) ou que j'essaye de le démarrer sur le DVD d'installation de léopard, impossible 

d'aller plus loin et de voir apparaitre la roue de chargement  

Pourtant en mode le mettant en mode target firewire je sais accéder à tous (disques dur, lecteur 

optique) normalement.

j'ai essayé plusieurs manip expliquées sur les forums (zapper 5x la PRAM, réinitialisation de la 

NVRAM, petit bouton interne, ) 


Rien a faire Je commence à sécher, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée en plus?

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser, il s'agit d'un Power Mac G5 2x2Ghz de 2005!


----------



## Xman (7 Mai 2012)

Démarrer Touche "alt"
Démarrer Touche "shift"
Démarrer "Pomme+s"
?


----------



## Smartien (8 Mai 2012)

Merci d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement Xman! 

Non, aucune de ces 3 commandes ne marche&#8230;
- pomme + alt: je vois tous les volumes démarrables attachés à la machine mais aucun ne se lance (écran gris sans roue de chargement)

- single user: on dirait que ça bloque avant la fin, impossible d'écrire quoi que ce soit (cf. capture d'écran http://cl.ly/2E3f2O053j151926223r)

- pomme shift sans effets non plus, pas de roue de chargement&#8230;

J'avoue être à court d'idées&#8230;


----------



## esv^^ (9 Mai 2012)

Smartien a dit:


> Merci d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement Xman!
> 
> Non, aucune de ces 3 commandes ne marche
> - pomme + alt: je vois tous les volumes démarrables attachés à la machine mais aucun ne se lance (écran gris sans roue de chargement)
> ...



Il faut faire -alt ou shift sans la touche &#63743; ou cmd! Tu verras, je pense que ça changera qqchose!


----------



## Xman (10 Mai 2012)

Smartien a dit:


> Pourtant en mode le mettant en mode target firewire je sais accéder à tous (disques dur, lecteur
> 
> optique) normalement.



En redémarrant en target, as-tu tenté une réparation du DD ?
Autre piste ...une Ram défectueuse
Sinon DiskWarrior en target


----------



## Smartien (10 Mai 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Il faut faire -alt ou shift sans la touche &#63743; ou cmd! Tu verras, je pense que ça changera qqchose!



Oups,c'est bien ce que j'ai fait (alt/shift sans pomme), c'est en l'écrivant ici que je me suis trompé! O



Comment fait-on pour savoir si une RAM est hs?

Transféré dans un iMac G5, le disque ronronne impec! Si je ne trouve pas de solution, j' utiliserai le disque avec l'iMac


----------



## Stryken (3 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, Smartien suis au problème que tu a décris j'ai le même souci que toi avec mon Power Mac G5 de 2004 je voulez savoir comment tu avez régler ton problème car j' ai suivi la discussion mais je ne comprend pas comment tu a fait pour résoudre ton problème pourrait tu m'aider STP ?

Merci.Cdlt


----------

